# Nothing New (Video)



## eatskisleep (Sep 19, 2007)

*Nothing New
Mad Dog Moments © 2007*

3 minutes 14 seconds
24.48 MB


Download or Open full quality version here (26.84 MB)  open site then open link.

Or stream crappy version here.

*Comments/Suggestions Wanted/Appreciated*

Thanks for watching.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool video.  Looks to be really well done!  I didn't have a chance to watch all of it yet, but I plan on watching the whole thing through when I get home tonight.


----------



## marcski (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice video.  Cool camera work and editing.   Where was it taken?


----------



## eatskisleep (Sep 20, 2007)

Mainly filmed at Attitash, and some other local trails.


----------

